# 4 phases of retirement (TEDx Talk)



## NorthernLight (Nov 23, 2022)

I made it to Stage 3-ish. I tried to get things going, and it was a lot of work with little reward. (Just like pre-retirement!) Feeling cynical and frustrated about volunteer work and so on.

I feel like I'm reverting to Stage 2 now.


----------



## ArnoldC (Nov 23, 2022)

Excellent TedTalk.  Thanks for posting it up.

Floundering and flopping about in Phase 3 here.  Don't feel I'll revert back to Phase 2.  Not yet ready for the leap to Phase 4.

Hang in there, kiddo _Northern Light_.  Like the speaker says regarding Phase 2, "Buckle Up."  Yeah, been there.  Done that.  Not going back. Thinking you don't want to either.

Is there a library in your town?  Where you can gather like individuals and perhaps summon up ideas to launch your own Phase 4?

Almost immediately upon entering Phase 1 of my retirement, my mother passed.  My father had already passed, so mom was the last of my immediate family.  Shortly thereafter - a year - cancer took my wife.  Cast adrift, I was more-or-less flushed into Phase 2.

Birding as a hobby helped me reach the Stage 3 plateau.  Relaxing and yet challenging.  Something that can be done equally at home or in the field.  By yourself or in a group.

So, yeah, buckle up.  Thinking you're up to the challenges, though.  Hang in there.

Cheers and best regards.  _Arnold_


----------

